# girls can do anything...



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Im Honi (Hagar's daughter)










Went fishing this morning at Cooby Dam and caught these terrific
golden perch using a purple jackal, trolled slowly behind my kayak.
Dad only bought the new lure yesterday and its the only one i want 
to use now.
cya Elise


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Great work Honi on your Yellowbelly. I was out at Cooby on Saturday afternoon and caught one good yellowbelly. That jackall will certianly catch you a lot more fish in the future. Hope to see you and Gary out at the dam sometime. Well done.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Honi and congrats on the fish. A fine bag. Did you outfish Dad?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice brace of yellas there Honi, well done.


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Top catch.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

nice catch there, well done!!!

what is average size on the yellas in Cooby?,

i know in Leslie they are small on average 30cm or under is it the same in this lake?

what sorta size are the fish in the photo?


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Great fishing Honi and welcome to the forum. Yep, girls can do anything, and with a bag like that, you'd make any fella jealous. Keep up the good work.

Yakabe.


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

G,day and thanks for all the encouraging comments,Elise thinks she is quite the celebrity.Yes Dave, she frequently outfishes me and continues to bring it to my attention .The fishing in Cooby is really quite good at the moment , the change in the weather seems to make a big impact.The fish in the photo are about average for Cooby, and excellent eating,the largest in the photo was 46cms.If this wind lets up We will go back and give it another try soon. Cheers Gary.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes GREAT fish there Honi, i was just complimenting Paffoh on his fine catch of an absolute beauty of a yellowbelly, but your HAUL was eye :shock: popping stuff.
I really hope i get the opportunity to travel up there and have a crack at some of those 1 day.
Well Done :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Unreal catch, what an effort!

Well done


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf7sBlgAACNfgAASYOEACAFgUAA//9+gMADDA1TyCMiehhTTGU2k2oYZGBNMCZDE0YDU9CaRhCZPUAABALvQCOBjmE7ex1UIovsBapTQOJovTWmLnHp6bhVaXJMZOlvsnKPRPF5lsQ4Palmd8PDFfZQ03uLTvyjGxK5gmNyJBkTaZoCLE3zEWaJKiNa9PhqAlmYVAlRwf6vEERRIKMEud5jWCg2Uiw4LkuRaII+o4vo7EyUYAqlISmYfhUTrrOulIYujlQ6drEFhNDLYDVhEQUSRiss8ZZojhCCb7NQMP4u5IpwoSH92AywA


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Honi & welcome aboard.

That's a brilliant haul of yellers - well done!

My daughters often outfish me too


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice stuff Honi...good to see ya can out do your dad. What else do ya whip him at?


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice looking catch there Honi... I can't wait to go fishing with you again soon. I believe i can still outfish you!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

, honi, how good is that, a beautiful brace of yellowbelly and a great young lady that can paddle catch fish on artificials and outfish her dad , you have got it all kid


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Wont be long Hagar and it will be something like this,

Hi all, I'm Gary, Honi's dad  :lol:

Yep girl's can do anything, well done Honi :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------

